# You're addicted to what??



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

You're Addicted to What?

A therapists view of "sexual addiction". I enjoyed the read. Make sure you take the sexual addiction survey referenced in the the article and find out if you're now or will become an addict yourself.

Sex Addiction Screen Testing


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

i just answered this for my hubby and what he used to be and got a yes he is addicted answer and i was totally honest ....

he doesnt think he has a prob although he has been told by a specialist he does have a problem 

interesting


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if a very large percentage of the community here registered high. 

The test is basically completely flawed for reasons outlined in the article.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

According to the test, most score a 6 or higher, I believe it said... mine was 3. So... nope, not addicted and I have a low risk. See, the one about minors is a bit misleading. Think about it. Quite often, we are minors when we have sex for the first time. Not everyone, obviously, but a fair number. And usually, they are with other minors... So... if you answer "yes" it can be interpreted as creepy. If you answer "no" because it has never happened since you became an adult, you are still not being truthful... hmmmm.....


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha, I scored a 10/20. That's normally just passing the test. What a hoax...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I scored a 3 as well Maricha. I only did it because I like doing online tests


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> According to the test, most score a 6 or higher, I believe it said... mine was 3. So... nope, not addicted and I have a low risk. See, the one about minors is a bit misleading. Think about it. Quite often, we are minors when we have sex for the first time. Not everyone, obviously, but a fair number. And usually, they are with other minors... So... if you answer "yes" it can be interpreted as creepy. If you answer "no" because it has never happened since you became an adult, you are still not being truthful... hmmmm.....


Agreed. I answered yes because my first partner was 17 and I was 19. Technically a minor, but she also turned 18 like two months later. Additionally, it was 16 years ago, and everyone of my partners since then have actually been at least four years older than me. But because i was honest, that answer counts against me, and likely is a huge red flag on a test like that. I bet if I re-did the test and answered all the questions the same but changed that to a no it'd be different.



Open up now let it all go said:


> Haha, I scored a 10/20. That's normally just passing the test. What a hoax...


I scored a 10/20 as well.

I strongly believe it's a hoax for the reason you stated, as well as the fact that this self-assessment is free, but once you score above a six, you are encouraged to take the SARA, which conviently enough costs $30.

In my own personal assessment of me, by me, I think I do have an issue regarding sex, as it has become a larger issue in my life than I want it to be (hence why I'm here), but I don't think I'm well above the average person as this test implies.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> In my own personal assessment of me, by me, I think I do have an issue regarding sex, as it has become a larger issue in my life than I want it to be (hence why I'm here), but I don't think I'm well above the average person as this test implies.


A few of the questions completely fail to capture the dynamic of a mismatched sexual relationship. Were I with a partner whose sexual life was a closer match to mine, I would not have needed to answer yes to those questions about whether or not sex has caused emotional distress in my relationships.

Anyway, I'm in the camp that there is no such thing as sex addiction or porn addiction or any of the other addictions that aren't chemically induced. They're all just different manifestations of compulsive or obsessive behaviors already well described in the literature.

Afterall, the only symptom of sexual withdrawal is a mess to clean up afterwards.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

While I don't agree with you that there is no such thing as a sex addiction or porn addiction, I do not think that a simple 50 question test with very general, non-case specific criteria to them is incapable of of coming remotely close to diagnosing anyone as having an addiction.


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

Or we are all rapists in denial.


----------

